# Flip Shooting Ttf



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

What are your opinions on flipping the catty shooting through the fork slingshots? It seems to me like it wouldn't work as well as OTT? I have no TTF shooters but am likely buying one it so I'd like to know whether I would need to change my shooting style to suit it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think you need to change your style, I flip OTT to prevent hand slaps. For TTF you don't get hand slap.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i have found that once you adjust everything in balance (bands, draw, pouch,ammo) band slaps disappear, the twist is for elevating the shot for PFS, flat, and stick type shooters. but flip is not needed. or in my case welcome.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I do not like flip style shooting. I think it is harder to be accurate with flip shooting because it imparts an extra movement to everything at a crucial time. But that is just me ... many shoot that way and like it. It should not be necessary to shoot flip style with TTF ... but as I said, many like the technique. If you have a style of shooting that suits you, then just stick to it with your new slingshot. I would not change unless some problem develops.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I am open to experimentation, I just want to know what I'm getting into. Flipping in and of itself is difficult to master, but gives a very nice follow through and a great sense of satisfaction when done right. The main advantage being no fork hits. I know sticking to one style will give you the best accuracy, but I guess trying out new things wins out over competing for me at this point.


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

I agree with Charles 100%. I don't like flipping either, and it's unnecessary to prevent fork hits on most frames if you have the right form. It is needed on PFSs and flat top shooters, but I don't really like those personally. But for TTF, you really shouldn't need to flip. Only do it if you like it.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I've only recently bought a bill hays TTF shooter, everything I've bought/made prior was OTT. I really like TTF. it shoots a bit different but I've found it to be a bit more consistent for me. I was a little unsure at first but now I've started making new SS's as TTF shooters. Try it atleast, I did and I'm a huge fan of it now.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I really like flip shooting for looped tubes. I think it's a necessary part of the shot with them in order to be accurate.
I don't see how a flip would help on a TTF shooter. Seems like it would pull everything all out of alignment.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> I really like flip shooting for looped tubes. I think it's a necessary part of the shot with them in order to be accurate.
> I don't see how a flip would help on a TTF shooter. Seems like it would pull everything all out of alignment.


Maybe thats why I'm not as accurate with TTF( or outside the forks). Flippin like i do with OTT slings,


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I dont think there is a need to flip using this method, at least i dont when I shoot


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess I


treefork said:


> I really like flip shooting for looped tubes. I think it's a necessary part of the shot with them in order to be accurate.
> I don't see how a flip would help on a TTF shooter. Seems like it would pull everything all out of alignment.


Maybe thats why I'm not as accurate with TTF( or outside the forks). Flippin like i do with OTT slings,
[/quote]I guess I was thinking outside the forks...didn't know the distinction. I suppose OTF would be the acronym?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

OTT ... Over The Top ... the bands run over the top of the forks

OTF ... Outside The Forks ... the bands run outside the forks

TTF ... Through The Forks ... the bands run inside (through) the forks

BSS ... Bands Same Side ... the bands are attached on the same side of the forks as your draw

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i find that i automatically flip when i shoot unless there is a rist brace but it is not neccesary on TTF but it also does not hinder accuracy or perfomance.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

ttf is the style that i use most of the time and i dont flip at all i just alow the natural throw of the sling shot hand .. or in other words . just follow thru.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Salamat po filipino_saltik. Ang asawa ko ay Filipina. I used to live in Baguio City. Tell me you don't use that horrible red stuff at the market, ugh! I think I can throw a ball faster! I tried it out as it was cheap, but what a horrible elastic!

I will try out TTF/OTF, I hope it works in butterfly. This is a great hobby for those who tinker.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Salamat po filipino_saltik. Ang asawa ko ay Filipina. I used to live in Baguio City. Tell me you don't use that horrible red stuff at the market, ugh! I think I can throw a ball faster! I tried it out as it was cheap, but what a horrible elastic!
> 
> I will try out TTF/OTF, I hope it works in butterfly. This is a great hobby for those who tinker.


what type ss are you using? i just went through my daily routine with all my ss's, 2 being rigged fro butterfly, 1 with thera black OTT, and 1 with tapered Tex tubesOTF. both worked equally well, the one difference over regular pull........................ crazy speed!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Hogan Castings Joker is my favorite butterfly shooter, I use it sideways.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cool, i use the howitzer, and the Hays Shark, both very different, both very cool.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I thought you used tubes on the shark?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> I thought you used tubes on the shark?


yes i am doing butterfly with a set of tapered tubes Bill Hays made for me, works great


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

tapered butterfly tubes? Wow never heard of such a thing, must work great!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> tapered butterfly tubes? Wow never heard of such a thing, must work great!










i like it


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Salamat po filipino_saltik. Ang asawa ko ay Filipina. I used to live in Baguio City. Tell me you don't use that horrible red stuff at the market, ugh! I think I can throw a ball faster! I tried it out as it was cheap, but what a horrible elastic!
> 
> I will try out TTF/OTF, I hope it works in butterfly. This is a great hobby for those who tinker.


yup iv tryed those and never enjoyed it at all, now im using tbg. never been happier^^


----------

